# How do I seal Padauk to prevent color change?



## Scrappys_Squirt (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to make a box (and lots of other things lol ) out of padauk but I know it changes color quite drastically when exposed. my question is whether there is anything that I can seal it with that will prevent it from loosing its awesome color, or is the change light related. if anyone out there knows, I'd really appreciate some advise, I see so many beautiful projects that include it, its such a beautiful wood. What do you all use to seal it and does it do any good?
Thanks for any advise in advance


----------



## Scrappys_Squirt (Feb 28, 2009)

I did just find this post ( http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1485 ) I am getting ready to read it now…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Please let us know if you discover a "Magic Bullet" to preserve color or dramatically slow the change.


----------



## Scrappys_Squirt (Feb 28, 2009)

so far no luck sorry..


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

I'v never used Padauk for anything but if its anything like purpleheart it is its richest colour straight after you mill it. after time it starts to go brownish and you think AHHHHHHHHH WHAT HAPPENED TO MY PURPLE!!!???
but after you mill it put it in the sun for a while and it will stay that colour.

but as i said, i'v never used padauk before, it might not be the same


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Broda, Are you saying the sun exposure will lock in the rich purple of purpleheart?


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've worked with both Padauk and Purpleheart but I'm not an expert (I just play one in my garage). I've heard that ultimately these woods will darken and brown and there is little if anything you can do. Purpleheart can be set in sunlight and it will reactivate slightly and regain a little bit of its color. I've been told that this gets less and less noticeable over time. Again, both of them will brown up as time goes by.

I made a box out of Padauk about 1 1/2 yrs ago and it was a vivid bright orange. I used several coats of poly and it held its color as long as I had it inside my house. I entered it in an art show and they put it in a glass box that was exposed to sunlight for 6-8 hours every day. When I retrieved the box at the end of the show (3 months) it had lost most of its bright orange and was now a dark umber color. The box is in my gallery so you can see the color that it ended up.

I'll be watching as well to see if someone has a technique to lock in those colors.


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

TopamaxSurvivor-
durnik150 said it pretty well


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

House paint LOL I haven't found a perfect way to keep most woods from changing color except to cover it totally or do you best to keep it out of direct sunlight and in a oxygen free atmosphere . So I guess ether paint it or put it on the dark side of the Moon. Dark woods tend to lighten and light woods tend to darken as very loose rule of thumb when exposed to direct sunlight. Some finishes help some.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I have used Padauk for a number of project, and I have asked that same question. What I have learned is that you can slow it down a little, but it will turn. I have managed to slow it with a UV protection poly but it will still darken and turn a rich brown. (I happen to like that too, so I'm still happy) If you use an oil finish it will turn a little quicker.

There is one other problem with Padauk, it can react with finishes sometime. I did a pair of boxes for a customer and had a big problem with it. I ended having remove the gummy finish, re-sand, then I wiped it down with Mineral Spirits. I then followed several LJ'ers suggestion and sealed it with a thin coat of Shellac. The Poly went back down great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I see it on cutting boards some times on LJ. I guess there is no problem with food, eh?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the reason one should really be careful when selecting grain for woods that turn so drastically. The grain will help give the aged piece character. I made a fly box out of padauk about 18 years ago and it looks just great. I have always kept out of direct sunlight.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dave, Why pay the price for Padauk if you're going to turn it brown on purpose? Walnut is cheap compared to Padauk!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Grain would definitely be different, but color is faily easy with stains/ dyes.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never tried it but was once told to put Armorall on the piece after the finish.Have been always hesitant to try it on a purple heart rocker after completion though !!!!!!


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

You will never stop the process. Keeping it out of sun or other UV light sources, using UV blocking poly, or as some have said, a good coat of paint are about the only precautions you can take. Of course, the obvious choice is use something other than padauk. Chatka Viga is supposed to have a similar color to padauk, but takes longer to darken. How long, I don't know since I have never worked with Chatka Viga, but I have fallen prey to padauk's alluring charms before.

As an aside regarding the purpleheart issue, has anyone heard of "cooking" the wood to oxidize it faster and bring out the color? I remember reading somewhere about someone putting purpleheart in an oven on low heat but can't recall all the details as my last remaining gray cell is having another "moment".


----------



## Scrappys_Squirt (Feb 28, 2009)

Well thanks everyone for all the information, its going to be in my bedroom on my nightstand which is not by the window so hopefully it will hang around for a while and once it changes that's OK too I just have to plan my inlay background to go with it both ways  i will miss that nice fire color though.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Scope,

I have also heard of people cooking Purpleheart. If you do a search on Yahoo or Google you can find it pretty easily. It is supposed to bring out the purple. Something about the heat activating a chemical in the resins, etc. I seem to recall that it tends to smoke and that the odor is not very pleasant. It may be that after inhaling the smoke, the wood just LOOKS purple!

I wouldn't recommend putting a finished piece in the oven though. Although it would make for a new and interesting topic here on JumberJocks!


----------

